# License reciprocity



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm assuming I'll end up going out of state to find work. It looks as though Cal. recognizes Ut. lic.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I know Chicago will look at your license and hand you a form to fill out to register to take the test and collect a license test fee.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

You guys do some weird stuff over there.:laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> I'm assuming I'll end up going out of state to find work. It looks as though Cal. recognizes Ut. lic.


You may want to double check on that. Plumbing is not included in the reciprocity either direction. Which part of California are you looking at?

Mark


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Everything seems to have changed in the recent years.. I know in Florida you would need to take the exam. I was looking at a couple jobs in Ga and Texas a few months ago. Back years ago my Florida state license would have been enough but nowadays I will have to take that states exam in order to work in these states.


----------

